# My betta



## LizEgan (May 17, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum. Here are some pics of my new betta. I don't have a name for him yet. Sorry, these aren't the greatest quality. I took them with my cell phone.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. Your betta is very pretty!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice veiltail !!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forum. Very pretty betta


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice veiltail


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He is a red cambodian vt, nice fish


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

you should name him Alexander


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

You should!!! haha


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

thats one pretty little fishy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Alexander the Great!


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

either that or Pendragon


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Someone on another forum I used to go to had a betta she named Prima Doll. A female I could understand but Prima Doll for a male?


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

i love the colors!!!!
xD


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

angelicscars I Love you crowntail. He looks just like my betta, but a crowntail. =D So of course he's gorgeous!! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I like the color of his body  a dirty cambodian one of my soft spots


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

You have a very pretty fish!!!!!


----------

